# carputer software for sound card



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

alright boys, we know where this is going. this is the unit - 

Newegg.com - M-AUDIO Delta 1010LT 24-bit 96KHz PCI Interface 10-In-10-Out PCI Virtual Studio










this will be the setup - 


I know...no more ZED. lets not talk about that eh :X shhhhhh










so, the question is software. which software will work with this car, to do the 3 way active i need with sub. let me know thanks


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

hellllllllllo?


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

mp3car has a thread dedicated to this card, check them out.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I had compiled a nice list of software when mp3car had a better wiki system., but was lost when they switched to vault. It still exists in the waybackmachine, but I have been rebuilding it elsewhere.

DIY DSP - Audio Tuning with Software and Computer


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

First of all you have a 4-way setup.

Also I would look into using Console for your VST host. It's got a low overhead, and seemed to be pretty simple to use. Search the net for free VST's. You can find pretty much anything you're looking to do already out there. 

Be smart and create a flow chart for your audio paths. If you don't need an EQ VST per channel then don't run one... more overhead is not a good thing.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I might be doing external.processing now because my MB puts out only digital I think I'm just gonna do external with maybe the RF. 3 like I planned. I.need an analog signal for the screen I got :/


----------



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

If you get the card, you'll have analog outs.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm talking about analog video.  ifk the root OS the motherboard but it I chafe that I'm taking another hit and its damn near imposibke to sell stuff right


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

In my experiences internal (software) processing is the cats ass as far as flexibility. Pretty much anything you want to do can be done... Downside is you are going to devote alot of time in gathering software, learning curve to use it, trying 10 different ways to do the same thing but better, hours of installation and troubleshooting... Also longer bootup times as a result of using various software plugins and hacks.

For my system an H700 foot the bill just right. It gave me the 7 channels of processing, input switching capability, no added boot-up time or software crashes, and ease of use for adjustments. 

Could I get a better sound after tweaking the software to my liking? Possibly.. but **** it sounds great now.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

BowDown said:


> In my experiences internal (software) processing is the cats ass as far as flexibility. Pretty much anything you want to do can be done... Downside is you are going to devote alot of time in gathering software, learning curve to use it, trying 10 different ways to do the same thing but better, hours of installation and troubleshooting... Also longer bootup times as a result of using various software plugins and hacks.
> 
> For my system an H700 foot the bill just right. It gave me the 7 channels of processing, input switching capability, no added boot-up time or software crashes, and ease of use for adjustments.
> 
> Could I get a better sound after tweaking the software to my liking? Possibly.. but **** it sounds great now.


yeah i hear ya man. it is indeed the cats ass. i've talked to people who have made the switch. it's a def upgrade. unless your running the kind of gear i am lol i mean do i really need 64 bands of paremetric EQ per pair? good lord no, not when these drivers play almost flat to begin with. :laugh: i mean these zed amps are super ****ing clean too from what i understand, like stupid ****ing clean. it's not no class A amp or AB, but it's a beast and it's clean. 

anyways , i just did a little searching, seems cards with analog outputs are quite readily avilable, i'm surprised my gtx 570 doesnt do d-sub. but oh well  the screen turns out to be fine. so i'll jsut have to run a processor, would of ran me 380$ for the soudn cardsetup and tons more hours tunning as aposed to something like the RF .3 which willd o my T|A auto for me and than i'll tweak tuning, not sure if i'll be able to do auto tuning after with out deleting my curve, i guess this is yet to be seen either way, it's the cats meow as far as im concearned, i want the .3, but i might settle on the helix DSP p


----------

